# Moving to Melbourne -<< 2017 Gang >>



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

Thought of starting this new thread for people migrating to *Melbourne in 2017*. Those who landed or those who are planning can subscribe & share usefull information. 
Please subscribe & share information and your migrating plans.

layball:


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

I am planning to move by July/Aug. 

Malaysian airlines seems to be a cheap option followed by Airasia. However, i am not sure whether it would be a comfortable journey.


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

I came across a usefull post on suburbs - Just sharing the details again.

Credits : thepeninsula
If you are new to the country I'd suggest you look for a house closer to the city, but not too close as the rentals go up the closer you are to the CBD(like any other big city).

Decent suburbs you might want to consider : 

Brusnwick, Prahran, Carlton, Preston, Malvern, A good mix of the locals, expats and heaps and heaps of professionals. Excellent connectivity to the CBD.

Camberwell, Burwood, Box Hill, Essendon, Hawthorn, Richmond, Bundoora - A lot of old but well maintained houses, much quieter and peaceful that the above mentioned. Good connectivity to the city. These suburbs have some really good private schools if you can afford them, Essendon being one example.

Caufield, Glen Huntly, Murumbeena(Im a bit sceptical), Elsternwick, Ripponlea - extremely well connected to the CBD.

There are a lot many more suburbs that you can consider but this is my opinion. When I was a student I moved into a house next to my uni, travelling to the CBD was not on my agenda(other than the weekends), however once I finished uni, I moved to a quieter suburb in the East. I made the move after I purchased a car, this is extremely important if you are moving to say Mill Park, Ferntree Gully, Crageiburn etc. Yes the train station might be nearby but do you not want to explore the local area a bit more than just making trips to and fro?

I would not go to the following suburbrs(I DO NOT intend to offend any members here on the forum who may reside in these suburbs.)

Dandenong. Cheap housing but not advisable, you wont think you are in Australia.

Footscray, St Albans, Sunshine, Tarneit, Watergardens, Laverton - Heaps of factories and industrial areas, you ll be tempted because of the low rent but beware - there is lots of community housing around these areas and the chances of running into trouble is also high. 

St Kilda, although good if you are a backpacker or tourist, this isnt suitable if you are a working professional with kids. A lot of rastafarians here and yeah dont get inclined to move here due to its close proximity to the beach, u ll be bored of that in weeks mate.

Finally dont buy into opinions blindly, do some research and consider a lot of factors -Schools, hospitals, local supermarkets, Cafes, etc. 

Best suburbs in Melbourne (Greater) | Homely.com.au

A good start to find out more.


----------



## DK936 (Jan 30, 2017)

Subscribed


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

subscribed!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

its a nice initiative Ritesh... good luck... 

I am unable to decide the city as of now.... but Melbourne is in the list


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

I am trying to gather a lot of information regarding *Stay, Money transfer, cheap tickets, things to complete before leaving home country. etc*. Shall keep you all posted. You may also help collating a list which can be usefull for everybody.

Also, I have just joined a Melbourne group on whatsapp. If any body need to join just drop a PM to me with your number.

:israel:*Pls do not post your number here.*


----------



## expatobe (Mar 20, 2017)

subscribed!


----------



## mumbaica3456 (Jan 8, 2017)

*Info required by you*



riteshgarg07 said:


> I am trying to gather a lot of information regarding *Stay, Money transfer, cheap tickets, things to complete before leaving home country. etc*. Shall keep you all posted. You may also help collating a list which can be usefull for everybody.
> 
> Also, I have just joined a Melbourne group on whatsapp. If any body need to join just drop a PM to me with your number.
> 
> :israel:*Pls do not post your number here.*



Hi Buddy,

Pls find a useful link in form pdf created by Sydney chapter of chartered accountants of india.

http://www.icai.org.au/oldsite/welcomepack.pdf


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

mumbaica3456 said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ohh this is perfect. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gop (Mar 9, 2017)

Subscribing. I am also planning to move to Melbourne this year. Thinking to getting into Oz for visa validation by may end with family, then visiting alone for interviews and bringing in family once landed in my first job in Oz.
Any one has a similar plan?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Gop said:


> Subscribing. I am also planning to move to Melbourne this year. Thinking to getting into Oz for visa validation by may end with family, then visiting alone for interviews and bringing in family once landed in my first job in Oz.
> Any one has a similar plan?


i also have similar plans, but not able to decide on which city to land for job search


----------



## jp_76_in (Mar 13, 2017)

*move to Australia*

I am also planning to move, How to join Whatsapp group


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

A useful link. :tea:

101+ Things We Wish Had Known Before Moving To Australia


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

jp_76_in said:


> I am also planning to move, How to join Whatsapp group


You need to have minimum 5 posts to be able to use Private Message option. After that PM me your contact details. But pls do not post your number on the thread.


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

Moving in Mid-June. Booken tickets from Delhi --> Melbourne for 20K single person, 25 kg baggage.

Can someone throw light on following:
1. Insurance -- how to avail and when?
2. Carrying AUD
3. CV format -- which works well in Australia


----------



## expatobe (Mar 20, 2017)

riteshgarg07 said:


> You need to have minimum 5 posts to be able to use Private Message option. After that PM me your contact details. But pls do not post your number on the thread.


Sent you a PM request to add me to the whatsapp grp


----------



## expatobe (Mar 20, 2017)

vireshsangwan said:


> Moving in Mid-June. Booken tickets from Delhi --> Melbourne for 20K single person, 25 kg baggage.
> 
> Can someone throw light on following:
> 1. Insurance -- how to avail and when?
> ...


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

vireshsangwan said:


> Moving in Mid-June. Booken tickets from Delhi --> Melbourne for 20K single person, 25 kg baggage.
> 
> Can someone throw light on following:
> 1. Insurance -- how to avail and when?
> ...




You can get online travel Insurance. ICICI or tata aig. Check their website, it is online and easy.
Open an account with NAB or Commonwealth and transfer the money. Carry max 2k. You can check their website for opening account for immigrants.
CV format available on live in victoria website.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

riteshgarg07 said:


> You can get online travel Insurance. ICICI or tata aig. Check their website, it is online and easy.
> Open an account with NAB or Commonwealth and transfer the money. Carry max 2k. You can check their website for opening account for immigrants.
> CV format available on live in victoria website.
> 
> ...


You can get online travel Insurance. ICICI or tata aig. 
Are you suggesting just for travel day? Or during stay period there? I think we need to get insurance from company within Australia. Or is there any National medical insurance?

Open an account 
How much time does account opening take? If its a day, one can carry around 1k cash and load in account by the time it is active.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vireshsangwan said:


> Moving in Mid-June. Booken tickets from Delhi --> Melbourne for 20K single person, 25 kg baggage.
> 
> Can someone throw light on following:
> 1. Insurance -- how to avail and when?
> ...


Carrying AUD- take a travel card from bookmyforex, they offer the best rates, keep some AUD in cash for initial days 

open a bank account from migrant banking page of any bank you like in Australia,

land there, visit the bank, validate your bank account, withdraw AUD from travel card via ATM and deposit in your australian bank account


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

vireshsangwan said:


> You can get online travel Insurance. ICICI or tata aig.
> 
> Are you suggesting just for travel day? Or during stay period there? I think we need to get insurance from company within Australia. Or is there any National medical insurance?
> 
> ...




You will eligible for Medicare which you have to you will have register once you reach there.It cover all all your medical needs.
Account can be opened online right back in your home country which you need to just validate while in Australia.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

sorry for the statement, i was typing on tapatalk and just cud not review what i wrote so fast. Hope you got my point


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dalalhu (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks..subscribed


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

subscribed


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Phattu_tota said:


> subscribed


Remember, now you can use the new "Subscribe to this thread" link, in the green bar at the top of each page of a thread.


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi All, good to know a few more people who are moving to Melbourne. i am planning to move on 9th may to Melbourne. 
Opening an account with NAB is pretty easy does not take more than a few minutes. once the account gets activated you can send money from here itself. Weizzmann Forex is a good option, which i am planning to use. To transfer or not depends on how much you wish to carry and this depends on if you are going alone or with family. In my case my family will follow me in a months time, so I need to get a rental house done for which I would need some decent amount of money in my account as I do not have any rental history.
Travel medical insurance is a waste of money, please do not go for any Indian company, as they will give a lot of trouble there. As suggested by someone we will get Medicare facility as soon as we land there (and register) post that you may want to choose a private insurance for an overall coverage, most people buy Bupa over there.
As per suburbs,it seems most people prefer the South East suburbs and a few go for the North ones, very rarely heard people going for western suburbs.

Thats it from me for my first post on this thread. Will connect as we discuss further and i discover more of Melbourne.

Regards,
padmakar


----------



## Harish Singh (Apr 13, 2017)

riteshgarg07 said:


> Thought of starting this new thread for people migrating to *Melbourne in 2017*. Those who landed or those who are planning can subscribe & share usefull information.
> Please subscribe & share information and your migrating plans.
> 
> layball:


subscribed!


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Harish Singh said:


> subscribed!


Rather than add a "Following" or "Subscribing" comment, please use the "Subscribe to this thread" link to subscribe to a thread. 

You can find it at the top right of the first post in every thread, in the green bar.


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks

Apologies if I i read incorrectly, but did you receive your grant after waiting for 2.5 years? Or you had an initial entry earlier...



padmakarrao said:


> Hi All, good to know a few more people who are moving to Melbourne. i am planning to move on 9th may to Melbourne.
> Opening an account with NAB is pretty easy does not take more than a few minutes. once the account gets activated you can send money from here itself. Weizzmann Forex is a good option, which i am planning to use. To transfer or not depends on how much you wish to carry and this depends on if you are going alone or with family. In my case my family will follow me in a months time, so I need to get a rental house done for which I would need some decent amount of money in my account as I do not have any rental history.
> Travel medical insurance is a waste of money, please do not go for any Indian company, as they will give a lot of trouble there. As suggested by someone we will get Medicare facility as soon as we land there (and register) post that you may want to choose a private insurance for an overall coverage, most people buy Bupa over there.
> As per suburbs,it seems most people prefer the South East suburbs and a few go for the North ones, very rarely heard people going for western suburbs.
> ...


----------



## sahara77 (Dec 9, 2015)

Subscribing.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Phattu_tota said:


> Thanks


congrats... i missed your grant news


----------



## Jhong24l (Apr 7, 2017)

Moving to Melbourne too by June, 2017.. Positive outlook for good years ahead!&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## navdeepsingh (Oct 25, 2016)

Subscribed, planning by Jul or August 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahamik (Jan 5, 2017)

riteshgarg07 said:


> Thought of starting this new thread for people migrating to *Melbourne in 2017*. Those who landed or those who are planning can subscribe & share usefull information.
> Please subscribe & share information and your migrating plans.
> 
> layball:


could you please advise me whats a direct grant


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahamik said:


> could you please advise me whats a direct grant


It means that your application is complete in all respects and the CO grants you the PR without asking you for any further details or documents 

Cheers


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi, I had done my initial entry two years back. Now moving for good. 


Phattu_tota said:


> Thanks
> 
> Apologies if I i read incorrectly, but did you receive your grant after waiting for 2.5 years? Or you had an initial entry earlier...


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> congrats... i missed your grant news


Haha...Here you go again...cant thank you enough, Sultan. You have a passion for helping people which never cease to amaze me.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-412.html#post12274321


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

padmakarrao said:


> Hi, I had done my initial entry two years back. Now moving for good.


Well, okay.

Now you must spend 2 out of the remaining 3 years in Australia in order to get RRV...is that right?

I am well settled here in the UK...getting decent salary... but for the next 4 years only...what after that?
I am in that info gathering phase now, whether to move this year or next....want to give myself some flexibility also along with spending atleast 2 years in Oz.

Anyway, thanks bud


----------



## razling (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi Sultan,

Would you know if there a minimum or max cap on the money you transfer to the NAB account? 

Cheers!


----------



## razling (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi All,

Have been a silent spectator all this while ....almost all my doubts used to be raised by someone or the other with apt response from the experts. 

Well after almost a year of waiting patiently, finally got the grant on 7th April. Planing to travel to Melbourne by end of July or beginning of August. Please do let me know if anyone from this forum will be traveling around that time. 

Cheers!


----------



## razling (Nov 1, 2016)

Wish you a smooth entry to Melbourne. I will be traveling in July end with my wife.


----------



## razling (Nov 1, 2016)

Can anyone suggest which city would be ideal for a software eng?? and is July end/Aug beginning a good time for job search? 

Thanks in advance. 

Cheers!


----------



## razling (Nov 1, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Carrying AUD- take a travel card from bookmyforex, they offer the best rates, keep some AUD in cash for initial days
> 
> open a bank account from migrant banking page of any bank you like in Australia,
> 
> land there, visit the bank, validate your bank account, withdraw AUD from travel card via ATM and deposit in your australian bank account


Hi Sultan,

Would you know if there a minimum or max cap on the money you transfer to the NAB account? 

Cheers!


----------



## sarwan85 (Jan 8, 2017)

hey guys! kindly add me to your watsapp group also. Planning to move to Melbourne in Aug.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

subscribing...


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Add me in too..

Planning to Move to Melbourne by end of this year...


----------



## chirukubalaji (Sep 19, 2016)

Subscribed


----------



## chirukubalaji (Sep 19, 2016)

razling said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have been a silent spectator all this while ....almost all my doubts used to be raised by someone or the other with apt response from the experts.
> 
> ...


I am planning to travel to Melbourne around the same time.


----------



## chirukubalaji (Sep 19, 2016)

Please can you add me to watsapp group


----------



## tapanagkumar (Oct 16, 2016)

chirukubalaji said:


> Please can you add me to watsapp group


Dear Balaji,

Even I am planning to travel in the August first week. Let's catch up.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philipchua (May 22, 2015)

Hi Gents, please add me too. Keen to contribute 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhajjaji (Jan 16, 2017)

BH 

Subscribing :thumb:


----------



## chirukubalaji (Sep 19, 2016)

I will be searching for a Business Analyst / Project Manager position in Melbourne. Is anyone travelling in look out for similar jobs ?


----------



## abhishekm07 (May 6, 2016)

riteshgarg07 said:


> You will eligible for Medicare which you have to you will have register once you reach there.It cover all all your medical needs.
> Account can be opened online right back in your home country which you need to just validate while in Australia.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you please share the address/details of the Medicare office in Melbourne (for first time registrations) ?


----------



## chirukubalaji (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi, please can you add me to whatsapp group


----------



## abhishekm07 (May 6, 2016)

chirukubalaji said:


> I will be searching for a Business Analyst / Project Manager position in Melbourne. Is anyone travelling in look out for similar jobs ?


Hi chirukubalaji,

I am also looking out for PM/BA roles and will be in Melbourne by 1st week of Aug 2017.


----------



## Almubby (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi guys,

Does any one have an idea of the job prospects for telecom engineers in Melbourne?


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

How good are the job opportunities for Test Engineers in Melbourne?. 189 application lodged on 21st April 2017..All docs frontloaded..Awaiting grant.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> How good are the job opportunities for Test Engineers in Melbourne?. 189 application lodged on 21st April 2017..All docs frontloaded..Awaiting grant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You should have atleast 8-10 years experience to get a good job

Cheers


----------



## Almubby (Aug 26, 2016)

Almubby said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Does any one have an idea of the job prospects for telecom engineers in Melbourne?


Still waiting for your contributions on this.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Almubby said:


> Still waiting for your contributions on this.
> 
> Thanks



Check out Seek and other employment related websites for the job openings and where you fit in 

This forum is for immigration related queries

Cheers


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Check out Seek and other employment related websites for the job openings and where you fit in
> 
> This forum is for immigration related queries
> 
> Cheers


Is there any such forum rule or instructions is available that this forum is only for immigration related queries.

I don't think so.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

It's fine to ask anything reasonable about any subject related to Australia - hopefully with some connection to the thread involved - Mods generally won't even mind too much if a thread goes off-topic a little occasionally.

Have a look at the description at the top of this page - it's not exhaustive.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rvd said:


> Is there any such forum rule or instructions is available that this forum is only for immigration related queries.
> 
> I don't think so.


You got me all wrong
I was not objecting to why he was posting

He was anxious that no one is replying to his queries so I tried to inform him that this is not the best forum to get an advice on this question 

The very fact that no one responded to his query proves my point.
Relevant questions get answered in minutes, as we have such a pool,of active and knowledgeable members 

Cheers


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Mate,

Everyone will have lot of questions about job prospects as a new migrant or planning to migrate after the immigration process. So I did not find anything wrong in OP's anxious. 

There may be various reasons for no one is responding that query one of the important reason I understand is that most active members are either in the interim process of getting PR or got the PR recently. I believe only few could able to be active in forum after getting jobs and settled as others are committed with many works.

Since no one is responded to the query does not make the query as irrelevant to the forum. I really appreciate your suggestion to check out Seek and other employment related websites for the job openings.

I have not taken anything wrong from your post but at the same time I realize that many has same type of queries.

Good luck.




newbienz said:


> You got me all wrong
> I was not objecting to why he was posting
> 
> He was anxious that no one is replying to his queries so I tried to inform him that this is not the best forum to get an advice on this question
> ...


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

Almubby said:


> Still waiting for your contributions on this.
> 
> Thanks


The demand is moderate+ as there are many telecom giants, however this is as per the trends on job forums and more often depends on the skill set.


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

*Flight*

Flights booked for Aug 21. It will be cold out there so please keep provisions for the clothes. Most important, the cold season is augmented by high speed winds, so not only jackets but keep a layer something windcheaters. :boxing:


----------



## chirukubalaji (Sep 19, 2016)

tapanagkumar said:


> Dear Balaji,
> 
> Even I am planning to travel in the August first week. Let's catch up.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Great, are you flying from Bangalore ?


----------



## Bhajjaji (Jan 16, 2017)

riteshgarg07 said:


> Flights booked for Aug 21. It will be cold out there so please keep provisions for the clothes. Most important, the cold season is augmented by high speed winds, so not only jackets but keep a layer something windcheaters. :boxing:


BH

Thanks for the advice !


----------



## deepaksvga (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi 

I'm planning to move to Australia by end of May. Anyone moving to Australia from India, I would like to get in touch with them for a morale support as this is my first visit.


----------



## tapanagkumar (Oct 16, 2016)

chirukubalaji said:


> Great, are you flying from Bangalore ?


Will Fly from Hyderabad,Bala. If ticket prices are cheaper will prefer Bangalore. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 26861232 (Jul 12, 2016)

I am flying from Hyd to Melbourne on June 21st.

Can anyone help me with the list of restricted medicines that are not allowed in Aus..so that i wont carry those.

Thanks in Adv.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

26861232 said:


> I am flying from Hyd to Melbourne on June 21st.
> 
> Can anyone help me with the list of restricted medicines that are not allowed in Aus..so that i wont carry those.
> 
> Thanks in Adv.


You should not carry any medicine which a scheduled drug aand it is written on the bottle or strip that it can be sold only against a valid doctors prescription .
If you want to carry any such medicine, keep a Doctor prescription with you with a rubber stamp and his medical license no on the prescription 

Try to avoid cough syrups which have codeine in it like Corex, phensedyl etc. As they are banned in many countries 
You can carry all other medicines on which the above warning is not printed without a problem 

Cheers


----------



## 26861232 (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks a Lot Newbienz.

Can anyone let me know..what all documents we need to carry while travelling to Aus for the first time on PR..??

Thanks.


----------



## Vemulurin (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi All,

I have got my grant on Sep 2017 and i am flying to Melbourne on 22nd Jan 2018.

I have no friends or relatives there. Can someone please guide me on how to get accommodation?

If there is any whatsApp group for people traveling to Melbourne in Jan 2018. Please add me


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

Vemulurin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got my grant on Sep 2017 and i am flying to Melbourne on 22nd Jan 2018.
> 
> ...


PM me your phone number, and I'll add you to the groups I know about.


----------



## Vemulurin (Sep 12, 2016)

jazz25 said:


> PM me your phone number, and I'll add you to the groups I know about.


Thanks jazz25


----------



## mj0067 (Nov 5, 2016)

subscribed


----------



## mj0067 (Nov 5, 2016)

anyone moving to melbourne in dec, i am flying from new delhi.


----------



## tilakkumar.n (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi,

I received my grant on 10th Nov, planning to travel around April 2018. Please add me to the whatsapp group for people traveling in 2018.

Thanks


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Continued in new thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/1388082-moving-melbourne-2018-a.html


----------

